# Doggie Perfume anyone?



## Pina (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm looking for a recipe for a 'perfume' for my furbaby that's relatively easy to make. I shampoo regularly with an antifungal/antibacterial product, but it's nice to have something on hand. 
Our boy spends a lot of times indoors with us. Thanks in advance (Bobby thanks you as well  ).


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)

hmmm, have never heard of a doggie perfume .. I would think something natural would be best, so as not to cause an allergic reaction.

What breed is your Bobby? How big/small is he?


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 3, 2021)

This is what I use on my Rosie.  It's easy to use.  Just rub it all over her then let it dry, you do not rinse or dry it off.  Makes her coat silky smooth also.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wahl-Wat...poo-Lavender-Chamomile-7-1-oz-820014/39670526


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)

There are a lot of do-it-yourself doggie perfumes online, but I don't know if scents are good for their skin.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2021)

I advise against it because a dogs power of smell is much greater than ours. You may like it but your dog will not.


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 3, 2021)

I sometimes use Burt's Bees for dogs. It's a itch soothing spray with honeysuckle.

Would be interested to learn of a home formula.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 3, 2021)

My vet told me about the one above.  She said the lavender is calming & the lanolin in it helps their coat. I know it sure helps Rosie.
  I only put it on about once every 2 weeks. Unless she is outside rolling in something.  Then I spray it on using disposable gloves to rub it all over good then take a towel & clean off the ?? ever she was rolling in.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I advise against it because a dogs power of smell is much greater than ours. You may like it but your dog will not.


That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Pina (Dec 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> hmmm, have never heard of a doggie perfume .. I would think something natural would be best, so as not to cause an allergic reaction.
> 
> What breed is your Bobby? How big/small is he?


He's a German Shepherd, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2021)

Pina said:


> He's a German Shepherd, Pinky.


@Pina 
What a precious, handsome boy he is


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes and what a loving look on his face!


----------

